# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Cách lập trình dao cắt 2D, giúp giảm thời gian lập trình

## kametoco

Chào mng, vấn đề của e là hằng ngày phải lập trình rất nhiều file cắt cnc, hình dạng cắt và thao tác lập trình lặp đi lặp lại. Nên cần công cụ nào trong Jdpaint hoặc Artcam giúp tăng tốc độ lập trình dao như:
1. Set lập trình tự động khi gặp dạng vector đã cài sẵn.VD file cắt là đường tròn đường kính 5mm là lập trình dao 4.9mm, cắt contour in, sâu 3mm (cắt lỗ led)
2. Tìm kiếm và select chọn theo kích thước (có trong Corel Draw)
3. Tìm kiếm và select chọn theo màu sắc (có trong Corel Draw)
...
Đây là vài vấn đề để tăng tốc độ khi lập trình dao, các bác có cao kiến j xin chia sẻ thêm

----------

imechavn

----------


## CKD

Bạn có sẵn sàng bỏ tiền ra mua giải pháp ko?
Chi phí mình nghĩ trong khoảng 5-10 triệu cho một người dùng.

----------

kametoco

----------


## kametoco

sẵn sàng mua giải pháp, a có thể hướng dẫn rõ hơn không

----------


## vusvus

Chuyển qua mastercam dùng toolpath template

----------


## anhcos

Mình hay dùng 2D nên tự viết ra dùng theo ý, xài cũng 5 năm rùi.
Một số tính năng mãi vẫn chưa có thời gian viết thêm như dò rồi cắt theo bề mặt hay phay mạch in theo cái thư viện của bác gà cho.

----------


## suu_tam

> Chuyển qua mastercam dùng toolpath template


Template và layer thì mấy chương trình như bác ấy đang dùng cũng có. Việc bác đó muốn là có command để thực hiện thao tác select nhanh, selection theo điều kiện. Và tự động nhận diện được properties để lựa chọn template tương ứng.

----------


## suu_tam

> Chào mng, vấn đề của e là hằng ngày phải lập trình rất nhiều file cắt cnc, hình dạng cắt và thao tác lập trình lặp đi lặp lại. Nên cần công cụ nào trong Jdpaint hoặc Artcam giúp tăng tốc độ lập trình dao như:
> 1. Set lập trình tự động khi gặp dạng vector đã cài sẵn.VD file cắt là đường tròn đường kính 5mm là lập trình dao 4.9mm, cắt contour in, sâu 3mm (cắt lỗ led)
> 2. Tìm kiếm và select chọn theo kích thước (có trong Corel Draw)
> 3. Tìm kiếm và select chọn theo màu sắc (có trong Corel Draw)
> ...
> Đây là vài vấn đề để tăng tốc độ khi lập trình dao, các bác có cao kiến j xin chia sẻ thêm


Nó không có tùy chọn tự động nhận dạng theo dạng vector đặt sẵn. Cái đó bác phải chọn thủ công. Bác có thể chọn theo bộ lọc màu sắc, hoặc đặt nó từng layer riêng. Sau khi chọn các đối tượng theo bác đã phân loại thì ở mỗi loại đó bác chọn tạo đường dao theo mẫu template bác đặt trước thôi.
Từ 2014,2015 bọn jdsoft nó ra ArtForm pro free đời mới thay cho jdpaint bác dùng ArtForm luôn chứ dùng làm gì jdpaint cổ nữa.

----------

pavelcsg2604

----------

